# Blinkende Maus



## Cheris (22. März 2004)

Hallo erst mal. Ich bin neu hier und habe schon das erste Problem mit meiner Maus. In manchen Spielen wie z.B. CommandConquer oder Age of Mythologie blinkt meine Maus die ganze Zeit. Es ist zwar nicht so schlimm, da spielen kann ich die Spiele trotzdem aber es nervt eben nach einer Weile. In  der Systemsteuerung habe ich schon alles ausprobiert. Das komische ist auch das im Windows also nich in einem Spiel, die Maus ganz normal läuft. Ich vermute das es etwas mit dem Spiel zu tun haben muss. Doch auch im Spiel habe ich schon alle Optionen ausprobiert. Naja wenn jemand ein Vorschlag hätte wie ich diesen Fehler beheben könnte, soll es ruhig mal posten. Ich bedanke mich jetzt schon für alle hilfreichen Tips.

LG Cheris


----------

